# Wie merkt man es einem Netzteil an, dass es zu stark belastet wird?



## ruyven_macaran (25. Mai 2009)

Bei minderwertigen Netzteilen ist die Frage ja sehr einfach zu beantworten, da die Spannungswerte schon lange vor der maximal verträglichen Last in instabile Bereiche fallen.
Aber zumindest mir ist es gelungen, ein sehr hochwertiges Netzteil über längere Zeit mit grenzwertiger Last zu betreiben ("250W" Netzteil, real  gemessene Stromaufnahme unter Last typischerweise 200-220W, bei Extremtests auch bis 248W), ohne dass es zu Instabilitäten kam. Kühlung entsprach ebenfalls den Spezifikationen. Nach einiger Zeit war das Netzteil dann kaum noch zum starten zu bewegen, bis es irgendwann ganz ausfiel. (Bis zum letzten Tag ermöglichte es aber, wenn es erstmal lief, einen stabilen Betrieb mit z.T. noch höherer Last - wäre vielleicht eine zweite Frage: Wie ist das möglich, dass ein Netzteil nicht/kaum angeht, dann aber 100%ig funktioniert?)

Deswegen die Frage:
Woran merkt man es, dass man das Netzteil überstrapaziert?


----------



## Compucase (8. Juni 2009)

Ganz vereinfacht gesagt - ein gutes Netzteil schaltet sich bei jeglicher Überlast ab ohne die Hardware zu schädigen und wird danach auch weiterhin normal funktionieren wenn die Last  geringer ist bzw. passend zum Netzteil reduziert wird. Das ein GTX 280 SLI-System mit moderner Core i7 CPU in einem modernen Game mit einem 300W PSU von uns nicht funktioniert dürfte keinen überraschen. Dann schaltet sich das Netzteil ab. Je nach Grafikkarte lässt sich das System gar nicht erst einschalten, im Falle einer GTX 280 überprüft diese mit einem extrem hohen Verbrauch beim Start (sehr kurze Zeit in Millisekunden) ob das Netzteil überhaupt genügend Kraft für einen Betrieb unter Last hat. Das hängt ganz von der Grafikkarte und den anderen Komponenten ab. Ein Betrieb im Idle Mode unter Windows wäre auch mit einem 300W problemlos möglich. Also - die Komponenten spiele da auch eine Rolle.

 Ein gutes Zeichen von hoher bzw. zu hoher Last ist der auf volle Geschwindigkeit laufende Lüfter. wird das Netzteil richtig an seine Leistungsgrenzen gebracht entsteht auch mehr Abwärme - also dreht sich ein temperaturgesteuerter Lüfter auf höchster Stufe. Das kann bei manchen Netzteilen trotzdem noch zu höheren Temperaturen führen wenn der Lüfter nicht optimal angepasst wurde, also zu wenig Kühlleistung trotz höchster Geschwindigkeit liefert. Dann ist das ganze System wärmer, einfach mal das Netzteil am Gehäuse anfassen und die Temperatur prüfen. Nur von AUßEN im Betrieb anfassen, niemals von Innen!

 In dem geschilderten Fall ist von einer übermässigen Abnutzung auszugehen. Netzteile nutzen sich im Laufe der Zeit ab - je höher die Beanspruchung, desto schneller die Abnutzung. Zur Lebensdauer von Netzteilen wurde in anderen Threads der Themenwoche bereits ausführlich etwas gesagt.
 Wenn es Probleme beim Starten gibt kann dies mit der Stützzeit zusammen hängen, so dass Mainboard und Netzteil aneinander vorbei reden. In einem festgelegten Zeitfenster gibt das Mainboard dem Netzteil den Befehl "alles OK, Power marsch". Ist das Netzteil aber in dieser Zeitspanne nicht erreichbar, wird es auch nichts machen.
 Durch Abnutzung wahrscheinlicher ist die Möglichkeit das die 5VSB Spannung nicht mehr ausreicht. Diese wird benötigt den PC einzuschalten und das verantwortliche Bauteil, ein Transformator, ist eines der Bauteile welches häufig als erstes in einem Netzteil ausfallen.


----------



## steinschock (10. Juni 2009)

Jetzt gibt es wenigsten eine Erklärung für manches Graka Problem gerade bei der GTX 280.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Juni 2009)

In Extrem Fällen auch wenn das NT anfängt Geräusche zu machen, kann das darauf hindeuten, das die Belastungsgrenze bald erreicht ist, auch eine Geruchsentwickluing ist möglich, dann sollte man den Rechner aber möglichst bald abschalten...


----------



## NCphalon (11. Juni 2009)

Is ein netzteil eigentlich schon kaputt wenn es anfängt zu stinken oder kann es durch verringerung der last noch gerettet werden?

(Hatte ma ne X1800XT an em LC-Power 420W NT hängen un das is nach ner halben stunde nach vorherigem 15 minütigem gestank mit nem lauten knacken ausgegangen^^)


----------



## Compucase (11. Juni 2009)

Also wenn ein Netzteil schon deutlich zu riechen ist, dann stimmt etwas nicht. Das dabei auch die Elektronik einen Schaden nimmt, dürfte klar sein. Ausschalten (UMGEHEND), ausbauen und einem Servicemitarbeiter bzw. Händler geben. Gute Netzteile schalten sich in solchen Fällen ab bevor es zu solchen Erscheinungen kommt - dadurch wird ja eine Schädigung vermieden.
Es darf ja nicht passieren das ein 700W Netzteil bei einer Last von 680W anfängt zu "stinken" obwohl man das Netzteil innerhalb der Parameter betreibt.


----------



## JOJO (11. Juni 2009)

Messtechnisch erfassbar durch eine Spannungsinstabilität bei hoher Last. Richtechnisch bei zu hohen, nicht durch Kühlung reduzierbaren Temperaturanstieg über Bauteilspezifikation. Hörtechnisch über Drehzahl des Lüfters und unüblichen Geräuschen aus dem Netzteilbereich. Sehtechnisch durch Rauchentwicklung aus dem PC oder plötzlichen Abdunkeln des Monitors, weil der PC abstürzt

Die ersten Bauteile die altern, sind die Siebkondensatoren in der Gleichrichterstufe, ist hier "billiges" Material verbaut, lebt das Netzteil kürzer. Spulen sind da ein wenig unempfindlicher. Je nach Bauteiltoleranz u. Qualität bei den Schaltstufen oder auch Übertragern, kann ein z.B. 500 Watt NT auch locker mit 600 Watt belastet werden. Nur Vorsicht, es geht den Kondensatoren gehörig ans Leder...

Bei einem Kondensator z.B. kann es durchaus zum partiellen Durchschlagen kommen. Die Fläches des (Stromspeichers) wird dadurch geringer. Heist also, die Kapazität nimmt ab, dazu kommt, das bei gleicher Ladezeit, der Kondensator noch weniger Strom speichern kann. Auf der anderen Seite (Last) stehen jedoch alle Tore offen, d.h. der Kondensator entläd sich schneller bzw. irgendwann stirbt er den Kurzschlusstod.

Sollte der Kondensator der dem Kurzschluss nahe ist jedoch noch halten, müssen die Schaltstufen mehr arbeiten, d.h. immer kürzere Schaltzeiten um den Stromhunger zu stillen. Höhere Schaltzeiten (kennen wir ja auch der CPU/GPU) bedingen bei höheren Strom generell mehr Abwärme. Somit kann es auch hier zu einem Ausfall oder nachhaltigen Schäden an der Materialstruktur kommen.

Wie auch schon richtig beschrieben, kann die Stützzeit ein Problem sein. Das MB fordert an, die Bauteile sind vorgeschädigt und brauchen halt etwas länger um verwertbare Energie bereit zu stellen.

Zu bedenken bei solchen Aktionen ist immer, dass ein NT auch mal ein gesamtes System bei einem Kurzschluss zerstören kann. Ich rate dazu, ein NT grundsätzlich in seinen Spezifikationen zu betreiben. Besser jedoch, eher weit darunter.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juni 2009)

JOJO schrieb:


> Messtechnisch erfassbar durch eine Spannungsinstabilität bei hoher Last.



11,8V statt 11,9V (idle) fallen da vermutlich nicht drunter.



> Richtechnisch bei zu hohen, nicht durch Kühlung reduzierbaren Temperaturanstieg über Bauteilspezifikation.



Das Netzteil, das mich zu der Frage animiert hat, war wassergekühlt, die Regelung der Kühlleistung somit von mir abhängig - und auf der einen Seite gut, auf der Rückseite auch bei geringer Last mangelhaft, was an der Konzeption der Kühlung lag. (ein optimierter Kühlkörper hatte kurz vor dem Ausfall die finale Planungsphase durchlaufen...  )



> Hörtechnisch über Drehzahl des Lüfters



Inexistent



> und unüblichen Geräuschen aus dem Netzteilbereich.



Muxmäußchen still, wie es sich gehört.



> Sehtechnisch durch Rauchentwicklung aus dem PC


 Netzteil allseits geschlossen



> oder plötzlichen Abdunkeln des Monitors, weil der PC abstürzt



Wie beschrieben: Lief der PC erstmal, dann lief er auch.
Aber bis er lief...


----------

